# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Dầu, mỡ bôi trơn tăng tuổi thọ, độ bền của chi tiết máy

## nguyencnc86

Ai cũng biết tầm quan trọng của dầu mỡ bôi trơn trong các chi tiết máy cơ khí đặc biệt là thanh trượt và vítme 
mình xin giơi thiệu một số loại các bạn tham khảo, có gì các bạn trao đổi đóng góp thêm
chi tiết chuyển động tốc độ cao	giảm tiếng ồn, giảm phát sinh nhiệt:
- 	AFG GREASE THK
		- AFA GREASE THK
		- AFJ GREASE THK
		- NBU15 NOK
		- MULTEM KYODO YUSHI
chân không:
- 		fomblin y-vac2/3
		- demnum l-65/2000
		- barierta
		- logenest lambda
phòng sạch	giảm bẩn:	
- AFE-CA GREASE THK
- 		AFE GREASE THK
môi trường đặc biệt khác		:
- AFC THK
		- SUPER MULTI 68 IDEMITSU
		- VACTRA NO.2SLC
Một số loại bôi trơn dùng cho các model của THK: 
SKR20 - AFA GREASE
SKR26 - AFA GREASE
SKR33, SKR46, SKR55, SKR65 - AFB-LF GREASE

MỘT SỐ LOẠI DÙNG QZ GẮN KÈM LUÔN TRÊN CON TRƯỢT
 LOẠI: AFA GREASE
- tuổi thọ cao
- khoảng nhiệt độ rộng
- độ cản nước cao
loại AFB-LF GREASE:
- giảm tác hai của áp lực cao
- phù hợp thết bị cơ khí
- cản nước cao
- tuổi thọ cao
AFC GREASE:
- CẢN TRỞ MA SÁT CAO
- tuổi thọ cao
- phạm vi nhiệt rộng
Ngoài ra còn: AFE-CA, AFF,, AFG GREASE, AFJ, 
SÚNG MG70
Thanh trượt và vít me bi của THK còn được trang bị below che bui toàn diện bảo vệ lâu dài thiết bị

----------

